# hit & run: any info on 02-05 WRB Wagon, city of industry area



## laoba (Jan 21, 2006)

02-05 WRB (blue) impreza wagon, maybe bugeye (piece of sidemarker was recovered, but i don't know for sure) ,WRX. tinted windows. aftermarket wheels. gauges on the dash, perhaps a GPS Unit.
driver is a white or hispanic male, 20-30, dark hair, wearing eye-glasses.
he may be from the hacienda heights, industry, rowland heights, la puente, covina/west covina, walnut or azusa areas.

the wagon has major damage to the drivers sidebumper,fender, the hood is pushed up, possibly doors, and/or rear quarter panels. the trunk may have also been damaged. there may be black paint markings on the wagon.

the wagon was involved in an hit & run accident at approx 1230am, 01/12/06 thurs, near the intersection of stafford & hacienda, northbound, in the city of hacienda heights/industry. the wagon immediately pulled into a bank of america parking lot after the accident, and then fled the scene, heading northbound on hacienda blvd.

the car the wagon hit is totalled. it is a black nissan skyline (r32).

any help would be appreciated, if you see or hear anything about a wagon on the street, for body repair, anything. please PM , or
email gorecki.5 at gmail.com. , the industry sherfifs station or RB MOTORING (626) 961-9213 . thank you


----------

